# Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

						Hackern ist es offenbar gelungen vor der Kinoveröffentlichung in den Besitz einer Kopie eines kommenden Disney-Films zu gelangen. Das geforderte Erpressungsgeld will der Konzern jedoch nicht bezahlen. Die Hacker wollen den Film in diesem Fall stückchenweise veröffentlichen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Schaut sich das wirklich noch jemand an?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schaut sich das wirklich noch jemand an?



Was genau? "Fluch der Karibik", "Cars", "Star Wars" oder Disney im Allgemeinen? Ich würde behaupten alles davon wird nach wie vor rege gesehen und die Behörden sollten den Leuten hinter der Erpressung auch schnell das Handwerk legen!


----------



## Ion (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Und was hätte jetzt jemand davon, wenn er von irgendeinem unbekannten Film einen 5 Minuten Ausschnitt sieht, der womöglich sogar etwas spoilert und so den ganzen Film kaputt macht? Also manche Leute


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



Ion schrieb:


> Und was hätte jetzt jemand davon, wenn er von irgendeinem unbekannten Film einen 5 Minuten Ausschnitt sieht, der womöglich sogar etwas spoilert und so den ganzen Film kaputt macht? Also manche Leute



Es geht dabei sicher nicht um 5min., sondern erstmal bei Nichtzahlung zu beweisen, dass die tatsächlich in Besitz des Materials sind. Sobald die dann 5min. gezeigt haben, veröffentlichen sie halt weitere deutlich längere Teile des Films, die im Zweifelsfall zum Ganzen zusammengesetzt werden können (noch bevor er irgendwo im Kino läuft), wenn Disney in der Zwischenzeit nicht bezahlt. Also manche Leute, die das nicht kapieren...


----------



## GreitZ (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Hoffentlich kriegen die diese Ratten schnellstens
 um sie direkt hinzurichten


----------



## Chimbus (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



Ion schrieb:


> Und was hätte jetzt jemand davon, wenn er von irgendeinem unbekannten Film einen 5 Minuten Ausschnitt sieht, der womöglich sogar etwas spoilert und so den ganzen Film kaputt macht? Also manche Leute


 Ich weiß es dürfte technisch raffiniert werden aber könnte man nicht einfach die ersten 5 des Film veröffentlich? Und dann halt die nächsten 20 min. die dahinter kommen?!


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



GreitZ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kriegen die diese Ratten schnellstens
> um sie direkt hinzurichten


Wow, direkt hinrichten?


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Und wenn Disney jetzt klug ist, dann verzichten sie im Fall von Fluch der Karibik auf den gesetzten Release-Termin und ziehen diesen vor. Die entsprechenden Datenträger sollten ja vorliegen.
Bei den anderen Filmen würde ich das ähnlich handhaben und die Auslieferung jetzt schon starten.


----------



## e4syyy (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schaut sich das wirklich noch jemand an?



Also ich mag die Disney Filme. Egal ob Fluch der Karibik, Marvel, Star Wars etc. Alle Filme waren von guter Qualität und wussten zu unterhalten. 

Eine überragende Story sieht man leider bei allen Studios (Disney inklusive) nicht mehr so oft. Hollywood traut sich einfach nix mehr neues und zündet eher reboots oder überladene CGI Schlachten. Was dabei rumkommt sieht man aktuell z.B. bei Arthus.... einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Ich komme an den Disney-Kram nicht mehr ran. Die Marvel-Filme sind mir zu CGI-mäßig und storytechnisch zu platt, Bei den letzten Star Wars-Filmen bin ich konsequenterweise immer eingeschlafen (ist mir bei den Originalen von Lucas nie passiert), Animationsfilme gibt es inzwischen auch zu viele, Zeichentrick dafür kaum bis garnicht.


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Marketing?


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Wenn der Film fertig ist, und die bei "Disney" keine Waschlappen sind. Würde ich den Film direkt Veröffentlichen. Und den Erpressern den Mittelfiger Zeigen.
Lieber einen Film schlecht gemastert Zeigen was sowiso locker 50% sind)und das nachholen, als sich erpressen lassen und den Sch* einziehen.
Im Gegenteil, ich als Person/Konzern würde lieber durch fehlende Einnahmen/Marketing etc mehr Bezahlen als die Erpressersumme hoch ist, nur um denen den Arsch zu zeigten.


----------



## 4B11T (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Oh nein, hilfe, ein Kinofilm leaked vor Kinostart im Internet? Das gabs ja noch nie, jetzt bin ich total erschüttert!

Wer glaubt ernsthaft, dass diese Leaks incl. störender Regieeinblendungen, 2.0 Stereoton und 640x480 Auflösung eine Gefahr für einen erfolgreichen Kinostart sind?

Die echten Titel-Fans gehen trotz Leak ins Kino und die Casual Kinobesucher schauen sich keine Leaks an. Würde mich da nicht erpressen lassen, da ist der Schaden durch spätere Downloads in Bluray quali bestimmt deutlich höher, da diese wirklich vom Kauf des Films auf Bluray abhalten.


----------



## Lexx (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



> sollen zunächst die ersten 5 Minuten voraussichtlich von Fluch der Karibik 5 veröffentlicht werden und anschließend Ausschnitte von 20 Minuten


Klingt, als würde das DLC-Geschäftsmodell nun auch im Kino ankommen.
Da kann Disney ja noch ordentlich lernen von den "Hackern"...


----------



## Amigo (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*

Warum eigentlich immer noch Bitcoin? Lassen sich zwar immer noch mixen, aber gut... die werden schon wissen.


----------



## Keyborder (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



GreitZ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kriegen die diese Ratten schnellstens
> um sie direkt hinzurichten



Ich würde die Hacker eher anhalten MS, NVIDIA ect zu hacken und dort Stunk zu machen.
Diese unverschämten Dreistigkeiten, bis hin zu Nötigungen. Die Verantwortlichen solcher Firmen können von mir aus ins Gras beißen. 

Die scheiß Ausspäherei, egal wozu, geht mir so auf den Sack, dass ich solchen Menschen alles wünsche - nur nix gutes.


----------



## Arenndor (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



Keyborder schrieb:


> Ich würde die Hacker eher anhalten MS, NVIDIA ect zu hacken und dort Stunk zu machen.
> Diese unverschämten Dreistigkeiten, bis hin zu Nötigungen. Die Verantwortlichen solcher Firmen können von mir aus ins Gras beißen.
> 
> Die scheiß Ausspäherei, egal wozu, geht mir so auf den Sack, dass ich solchen Menschen alles wünsche - nur nix gutes.




Wow dieser Post ist an Dummheit kaum zu überbieten...

BTT: Disney macht es genau richtig und geht gar nicht erst auf die Forderungen der Hacker ein. Als ob ein Leak über Erfolg oder nicht-Erfolg an den Kinokassen entscheidet...


----------



## Keyborder (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hacker erpressen Disney mit Vorabveröffentlichung von Kinofilm*



Arenndor schrieb:


> Wow dieser Post ist an Dummheit kaum zu überbieten...



Dumm ist der, der alles einfach hin nimmt.

NVIDIA zB fängt auch an sich Diensleistungen zu erschleichen. Und das bekommen die nur hin, wenn sie auf die Privatsphäre anderer, nämlich die ihrer Mitmenschen gehörig scheissen - du Dummerschen.

Früher hat man Umfragen gestartet oder Leute bezahlt um an solche recht nützliche Infos zu gelangen. Aber zB Produkttester kosten ja Geld.
Aber es ist lange schon Mode, dass man im Internet einfach nur noch als Melkvieh behandelt wird.


----------

